# Amul's comedy ads. { Part IV }



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

Amul butter places ads on various current affairs and film with great sense of humor.
Here are some and guess which ads are related to which film of news.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif { Part IV }*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif 
Amul's ads - Sab ko hasa de ! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/1838/f4cs4.jpg
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/8463/f1lz2.jpg
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/2536/f3kt1.jpg
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/6642/f2ci4.jpg

ab chak makkhan... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


{ Part I }  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74735
{ Part II }  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74899            
{ Part III }  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=683600#post683600
{ Part V} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79129


----------



## din (Dec 10, 2007)

Kabhi bread, kabhi bun   :d

Loved these, I remember most of em in hoardings, thanks for posting again.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

not as good as the previous ones. still,*forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/goodpost-t.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 10, 2007)

y not better post at 1 place??


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah luved to see these on hoardings everytime  i was in the city


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah Part IV mein maska thoda kam hai.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif


----------



## casanova (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey, another nice collection. Can someone upload the complete collection in zip format


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2007)

previous were better, but this one isn't too bad


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 10, 2007)

hehe pata nahi kahan kahan se dhund ke lata hai makhanbaaz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2007)

^ lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
chalo ab makhan bahot laga liya.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Thx for the replies guys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------

